# pas mal de



## lautr

Hola a todos.

¿Cómo tengo que interpretar ese "pas mal de" que escucho continuamente en francés? Por ejemplo, "il y avait pas mal de vent". Es que dudo entre dos sentidos opuestos: que el viento no está mal (que hace bastante) o que la cosas no está mal "de viento" (que no hace viento).

Una explicación, s'il vous plaît !!!


----------



## FranParis

_Pas mal_ quiere decir _bastante,_ y mismo _mucho.._


----------



## gramatica

Hola:

Yo pienso que "Pas mal" es como "Para nada."

Me equivoco?

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

gramatica said:


> Yo pienso que "Pas mal" es como "Para nada."


 
No creo.

Ejemplos:

J'ai gagné pas mal d'argent = gané bastante dinero.

C'est pas mal = no está mal

J'ai pas mal de voitures = tengo bastantes coches

Además,

Même pas mal


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Loubass

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour à tous!

un ami m'a envoyé un courriel et il me dit:

*j'ai aussi fait pas mal d'aller retour en 
France...
*
Et voilà! je ne sais pas s'il est retourné en France ou s'il a du mal à retourner en France... Je ne le sais pas!

Pourriez-vous m'aider à dévoiler cet énigme?

Merci


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola:
Entiendo que ha hecho muchas (= pas mal = una cantidad bastante importante) idas y vueltas ...(¿ de España a Francia?????)

pas mal = II B


----------



## Arrius

D'accord, c'est bien ça.* josepbadalona.*


----------



## Loubass

oui! c'est vrai! j'avais completement oublié ce de "aller-retour".

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aller-retour : se suele utilizar por ej. para los billetes de tren, avión,..
un billet aller/aller simple, retour, aller-retour.

No confundir con "allées et venues = idas y venidas.

Pas mal: aquí =  "nombre de/assez de" 

También puede significar : bastante bien, en por ejemplo :
Comment vas-tu ? pas mal.


----------



## coup de pouce

Yo traduciría:
He dado bastantes vueltas en Francia
(no entre Francia y otro país)


----------



## zzie250

*nueva pregunta
Hilo fusionado*​
"je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de choses à voir et à visiter ici"

mi traducción sería:

Creo que no hay malas cosas para ver y visitar aquí.... pero no estoy segura.

Si es así, por qué no es " qu'il n'y a pas ...." ?
¿es alguna expresión más coloquial?

Merçi !


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Creo que hay suficientes cosas para ver y visitar aquí.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Hola

La expresión es "pas mal de", que puede significar bastante o suficiente o no poco. Por ejemplo, puedo decir "j'ai pas mal de boulot", o sea, "tengo bastante trabajo". O también, "elle a eu pas mal de problèmes", o sea "ella ha tenido muchos problemas". Malo/mala en francés es mauvais/mauvaise. 

Espero haberte ayudado

NTD


----------



## zzie250

Gracias  por la ayuda.

merçi!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola ZZie:

Cuidado: Merci no lleva ç.

La ç se usa sólo delante de a, o, u, para evitar que se pronuncien ka, ko, ku. 

Luego borraré este mensaje, sin relación con el tema de tu pregunta.
Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ñeca

zzie250 said:


> *nueva pregunta
> Hilo fusionado*​
> "je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de choses à voir et à visiter ici"
> 
> mi traducción sería:
> 
> Creo que no hay malas cosas para ver y visitar aquí.... pero no estoy segura.
> 
> Si es así, por qué no es " qu'il n'y a pas ...." ?
> ¿es alguna expresión más coloquial?
> 
> Merçi !



Salut!
La locution adverbiale "*pas mal de*..." signifie: 
_un assez grand nombre de..., bon nombre de ..., beaucoup..._ (quantité)

Alors, en espagnol on dirait:


Considero que hay una buena cantidad de cosas para ver y visitar aquí.


Creo que hay un número bastante importante de cosas para ver y visitar aquí.


... muchas cosas para ver...

À bientôt!
Ñeca.


----------



## mon_ibz

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¡ Hola ! ¡Bonjour! s'il vous plaît, comment je peux traduire :  _" Oui, ça fait pas mal de temps_ _que je n'ai eu de tes_ _nouvelles_ "? Je comprends les mots mais  non l'expression "_ça fait pas mal_ " dans ce contexte. Peut-être: "Sí, hace mucho tiempo que no tengo noticias tuyas " ? mais le mot _mal ?_  Comme toujours, merci beaucoup par votre aide.
    Mon


----------



## Alucinante

Hola! 'ça fait pas mal de temps que...' viene a decir que _hace bastante tiempo que...
_Otro ejemplo sería:_'Ce soir je pense que je va rester car J'ai pas mal de boulot à faire'.= _Tengo bastante trabajo que hacer_.
D_e todos modos, espera otras opiniones.


----------



## mon_ibz

Merci beaucoup por vuestra ayuda.
    Mon


----------



## Delark

No entiendo la expresión en negrita

D'un autre côté, les travailleurs, *comme pas mal d'autres en cette période*, peuvent penser que le moment n'est pas si mauvais pour obtenir quelques concessions, avec la menace de causer quelque perturbation sociale que les partis de gauche veulent à tout prix éviter.

Por otro lado, los trabajadores,¿*como bien han hecho otros en este periodo?*, pueden pensar que no es mal momento para obtener algunas concesiones, con la amenaza de causar ciertas perturbaciones sociales que los partidos de izquierda quieren evitar a toda costa. 

gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- unos cuantos más / no pocos...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

